# Promi - Ja/Nein?



## elxbarto (13 Okt. 2012)

Ich als Langzeit-User, Power-Uploader, ausschließlich Content-Lieferer undSpam-Verzichter wollte mal was sagen: 

http://www.celebboard.net/unbekannte-schoenheiten/356263-miss-hannah-minx-x10.html
​




elxbarto schrieb:


> *Unbekannt, naja? Wikipedia-Artikel, sie verdient mit ihrem Wirken ihr Lebensunterhalt, sie ist in verschiedenen US-TV-Formaten aufgetreten. * Und sie soll sich hier mit Damen einreihen, die nicht namentlich vorgestellt werden oder deren Namen bei einer Google-Recherche nicht wirklich Ergebnisse liefern?
> 
> Außerdem ist es sehr anmaßend, zu glauben, man könne urteilen, wer nun "berühmt" ist wer nichtt. Nur weil der Verschieber, der sich wohl nicht im amerikanischen Fernsehen / im amerikanischen Youtube auskennt, muss der Theard nicht direkt verschoben werden.
> 
> ...



*Hiermit rege ich zu einer Grundsatzdiskussion an.*


----------



## congo64 (13 Okt. 2012)

*AW: URGENT: Grundsatzdiskussion - Promi - Ja/Nein?*

Zitat :

Außerdem ist es *sehr anmaßend,* zu glauben, man könne urteilen, wer nun "berühmt" ist wer nichtt.

... irgendwelchen (*wirklich langweiligen*) Nachrichten-Sprecherinnen ...

Zitat ENDE

Antwort Anfang :

und *WIE ANMASSEND* ist es, Nachrichtensprecherinnen als langweilig zu bezeichnen....???


----------



## Tittelelli (13 Okt. 2012)

*AW: URGENT: Grundsatzdiskussion - Promi - Ja/Nein?*

Wie oft gibt es hier Serien, X in blauen Kleid X mit gelben Hut, X mit rotem Kleid, X mit weißem Hut und das sind dann wirklich irgendwelche Nachrichtensprecherinnen aus irgendeinem 3.Programm die wirklich niemand kennt. Und die sollen nun berühmt sein?


----------



## beachkini (13 Okt. 2012)

*AW: URGENT: Grundsatzdiskussion - Promi - Ja/Nein?*

Ich kenne ihren Channel, aber das ist trotzdem in meinen Augen kein Promi. Gibt viele yt-channels, die bekannt sind und damit sogar Geld verdienen, ohne dass es Promis sind! Gilt auch für Blogs oder Twitter-Accounts. Zu den 'unbekannten Schönheiten kann ich nur sagen, dass du praktisch zu jeder da geposteten Person Tonnen an Bildern u. Videos bei google findest und die verdienen damit auch ihren Lebensunterhalt oder zumindest guten Zuverdienst  Das ist kein Kriterium. Sind halt nicht in der breiten Masse bekannt


----------



## Punisher (13 Okt. 2012)

*AW: URGENT: Grundsatzdiskussion - Promi - Ja/Nein?*

Promi oder nicht Promi - ich will Möpse sehen


----------



## Buterfly (13 Okt. 2012)

"urgent" ist hier gar nichts, und der Feedback-Bereich ist auch nicht für solche Threads gedacht, deshalb hab ich ihn mal verschoben.

Eine Grundsatzdiskussion kannst du gerne anregen, aber Grundsätze hat das Moderatorenteam bereits und daran wird sich wohl auch nix ändern.


----------



## elxbarto (14 Okt. 2012)

Buterfly schrieb:


> Eine Grundsatzdiskussion kannst du gerne anregen, aber Grundsätze hat das Moderatorenteam bereits und daran wird sich wohl auch *nix ändern*.


Das macht Sinn.



*URGENT, URGENT, URGENT!*









*URGENT, URGENT, URGENT!*​
Durch das Verschieben auch dieses Beitrages in Regionen, wo die Masse an Usern den Theard nicht finden, werdet ihr uns nicht zum Schweigen bringen.


----------



## beachkini (14 Okt. 2012)

Die Massen an Usern interessiert Hannah auch nicht, weil sie nunmal praktisch keinen Bekanntheiskreis hat und somit nichts bei den Promis zu suchen hat  Wenn doch jemand nach ihr suchen sollte, dann wird derjenige sie auch bei den 'unbekannten Schönheiten' finden. Das hat so schon alles seine Richtigkeit. Für Ordnung zu sorgen hat auch nichts mit zum Schweigen bringen zu tun


----------



## Buterfly (14 Okt. 2012)

elxbarto schrieb:


> Durch das Verschieben auch dieses Beitrages in Regionen, wo die Masse an Usern den Theard nicht finden, werdet ihr uns nicht zum Schweigen bringen.



Viva la Revolución !


----------



## Max100 (15 Okt. 2012)

Und nun, weg isser


----------



## elxbarto (17 Nov. 2012)

Max100 schrieb:


> Und nun, weg isser


Nein. Da bin ich.


----------

